
RSS News API – Free Open Source Project - AntonioStipic
I recently created this project that I would like to share with you.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;newsapi.xyz<p>This is RSS News API. A free open source API for fetching news from wide variety of news articles.<p>I&#x27;m open for all feedback. Thank you and have a nice day!
======
ocdtrekkie
I would really put more detail in there about your sources, both what sites it
pulls from, how articles are selected for inclusion, etc. Given where we are
in the topic of journalism these days, almost any interested party is going to
want to know, "Hey, is InfoWars gonna show up in this?"

Parameters like sort order, how many records to retrieve, etc. are mostly just
implementation details, and not nearly as important for your front page. Where
you get your sources is.

------
vkaku
Thank you. If it does a great job, it could pair with a great news reader.

